# Asking to Lease/Hunting Permission



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Couple different questions here. How do you go about approaching someone you do not know and asking if you can hunt their land for free or to lease? Any special things you say/do?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I would bring a bottle of good wiskey ????. Maybe two in case you need some liquid courage to go knock on the door. Just go and ask... the worst thing that could happen is a 6'5" mentality challenged person answers the door. Just be nice and be yourself. True story about the mentally challenged.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

be polite ,respectfull and if they say no, thank them for their time and walk away.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Be prepared with a written lease agreement and here's why: Other people may want to hunt the land, whether they pay or do not pay and it becomes problematic. Some people think their rights are above others' and you may never know what they're up to or where they are. Also, some landowners are concerned about liability and being responsible for hunting accidents. You may want a written waiver in your lease agreement.

Also, don't wear your camo clothes when approaching a landowner. First impressions are important.

Good luck!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Be prepared with a written lease agreement and here's why: Other people may want to hunt the land, whether they pay or do not pay and it becomes problematic. Some people think their rights are above others' and you may never know what they're up to or where they are. Also, some landowners are concerned about liability and being responsible for hunting accidents. You may want a written waiver in your lease agreement.
> 
> Also, don't wear your camo clothes when approaching a landowner. First impressions are important.
> 
> Good luck!


that said , make sure to wear SOMETHING. most neckid men don't make a good first impression. :mrgreen:

I only add this because in this nation of warning labels we live in I thought it might be needed.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

and whn you introduce yourself, shake his hand AND look him in the eye. and I am not talking about the weak lil handshake your/my daughters boyfriends usually give. nice firm grip but also ,don't try to break his hand.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

KH_EKU, all kidding aside. Maybe a bottle of fine wiskey @ Christmas time, after you get to know the landowners. Sounds rational since your in Kentucky ????. There is some hunting permission cards you can print out and I am sure you can find a hunting lease form on the internet and change it to your liking. My question is what do you need a lease for in Kentucky? Is there no place to hunt anymore?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

AZ: It can give a hunter exclusive rights to prime real estate. And, yes, the forms are available online.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

There’s still plenty of public lands open for hunting in Kentucky, but they’re usually pretty full. I have permission on a few farms which are great for just me, but really I’m trying to get something where my hunting buddies can join and we can camp, plant food plots, and just have a good time together.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Makes perfect sense. Good luck.


----------

